# Tenecor Acrylic Tanks, Premium Vs Standard?



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I'm slowly planning out my 125g future tank. I'm planning on going with a Tenecor Acrylic 125G, 72x18x20. (or a 150G 72x24x20). I was wondering if anyone on this forum had a rectangular large tenecor acrylic tank, and also had the premium upgrade (to 0.5 thickness).

I'm curious as to the size of the access holes in the top of the aquarium. Supposedly it's larger with the premium upgrade.

If you do have one, could someone please post a photo of the top of the tank showcasing the openings? I currently have a seaclear acrylic bowfront, and the opening make it pretty difficult to work in the tank, as well as limiting the size of driftwood and other objects inside. 

I emailed tenecor, which was fast with a price quote, not so fast with photos and additional info.

Thanks for your time!


Whoops...caught up with research. Looks like Tenecor quality has gone way downhill. Most recent purchasers have been unhappy with their tanks. Sigh. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

upgrade to 1/2". That sounds a might thin.
I just ran the size of your tank through a thickness calculator, specifically for tanks, that i got from an acrylic vendor. using the 72x18x20 and a reinforced top, aka not rimless, it says min thickness is 0.596 rimless is 0.894. So upgrading to 0.50 sounds like a good idea but selling anything less is not a very good practice.
http://public.taosgroup.com/Shared%20Documents/Aquarium/aquarium_thickness_calculator.pdf


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

btw the 72x24x20 is the same 0.596 rimless is 0.894 since you only need to calculate for the largest surface.


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Sajata,
Thanks for the info. Their standard thickness is .375 acrylic. So the upgrade is to 0.5 on a 150G or 125G.

According to forum threads here, and on other forums, it sounds like tenecor has gone downhill in the past 3 years anyway. I'm going to start looking around for other acrylic vendors. Seaclear makes a 125G Show in the same dimensions, don't know the thickness.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

*Are these folks local to you? *http://www.tropicalfishworld.com/Frame-1-homepage1.html?refresh=1237515593115


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Why don't you want a glass tank?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

FSM said:


> Why don't you want a glass tank?


Exactly as acrylic scrathes so easily...


----------



## MuddyWishkah (Oct 22, 2009)

You never have to worry about your Marineland Stealth heater blowing out the side of your acrylic tank.
:icon_eek:


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

I like them because I can make them myself with the tools that i have on hand. Plus i can get a 4x8 sheet of 3/4" for about $300 and cut what I need when i need it on my panel saw. Granted a two person job but don't need anything special to do it.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

sajata said:


> I like them because I can make them myself with the tools that i have on hand. Plus i can get a 4x8 sheet of 3/4" for about $300 and cut what I need when i need it on my panel saw. Granted a two person job but don't need anything special to do it.


 
Yeah but the OP is talking about spending alot of cash for a Tenecor made one...


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

GLA,
They're actually down the street! I guess I should give them a call . I think they just use Tenecor aquariums.

I haven't had any issue with acrylic scratches. I initially scratched the inside at a few places, due to getting gravel on the scrubber. I swapped scrubbers, and now use one for close to gravel scrubbing, and one for the rest of the tank. No issues. My cat successfully gouged an outside portion, but it's impossible to see unless you sit below the tank, and look at an extreme angle. Though acrylic can scratch easier then glass, the scratches are not visible when the tank is filled...plus you can repair acrylic scratches. 

I'm going acrylic for the weight savings (I won't need all my friends over to help setup the aquarium, just me and my GF), the heat retention (day and night difference vs my glass tanks), clarity (Same as starphire glass or better), and most important, impact resistance. I have a cat, and will have cats soon. I want a tank I can have complete peace of mind with.

The main advantages of glass as I see it are...
1) Cost (which starts dissolving as you get bigger)
2) Space to work in tank
3) Hard to scratch unintentionally

To give you an idea, to get a glass tank from a place like glasscages, with starphire glass on the sides and front, shipped, for a 125G wide is 721...plus you still have to pick up the tank from a warehouse and drive it to your house. That tank is also not rimless. I'm guessing (based on their pricing), that the rimless equivalent would be closer to 800-850.

To get a 125G Premium Tenocor tank (with black acrylic rear), shipped to your house, is 982. (That's their quote, not going through someone who might be able to negotiate a better price).

Of course now I'm finding out that they aren't the same quality level as they once were =/. So still looking around. I got time, I just like doing research far in advance.


Oh and I neither have the skill, the tools, nor the space to build my own tank. Keep in mind guys, I am open to any and all suggestions. That's why I posted in the first place!


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

the 125 wide acrylic with eurobracing is 636 @ glass cages, my guess is shipping would be around $100..


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Ya but they don't have a 72 long 125..which means I'd have to have them custom make one. And their shipping is to a warehouse. You still need to transport it to your house somehow with a truck. (Rental/borrow).

The stand I'm working with is 73 long by 19 wide.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

ahhh i see.. didn't realized you were looking for a specific size. what about the 135gal?


> 135 Gal.	72 x 18 x 24 (Blk Aq Frame /w Crossbar Inc.)	$670


renting a u-haul for a few hours may be worth it


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

whoops- just realized it has a frame...


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Ya, and I still don't want glass . I was just using the glass as a comparison that the price difference between them isn't "huge" for a new tank.

Used of course I could get crazy deals on glass tanks, but I'd rather have peace of mind then save money and worry.

$670 + tax (40.20) + 96 to ship = 806 + uhaul rental (estimate 150 due to distance from house), vs 982 delivered to your house.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

so did you find a tank then? here's a few if you haven't...
truvu-this one seems to have mixed reviews
http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=5366

clear for life-this one has pretty good reviews on petco's website
http://www.aquariumpw.com/shopping/pricelist.asp?prid=366

same tank, different site, cheaper
http://www.myfishtank.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=24


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to snag those links for me Jenna! I'm going to check them out!


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

the other thing about acrylic, is that in public places they will bring down your liability insurance if you are talking about a big tank. The Insurance Company safety engineers like them over glass. They are not insuring the fish only the people who may get injured if the tank ruptured in any way.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

> Thanks for taking the time to snag those links for me Jenna! I'm going to check them out!


no problem  i really enjoy your journal and goldfish, it's very unique


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks! I'm waiting to hear back from the manufacturers (mainly seaclear) to see if the 125 has two heater holes, or if it just has one on the left side. (I have a seaclear 46 right now, and its not symmetrical in terms of holes).

On the 125, I'm planning on running two canisters (probably two XP3's right now), so I'd like to have uniform distribution

Example


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

well, if your brave, it might not be that hard to drill another hole if need be..


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

I have two Seaclear acrylic tanks. They are beautiful but I can say I will not buy another acrylic tank  

I've babied them. I've been ultra-careful with them. I've bought acrylic-safe cleaning materials. Nonetheless, there are scratches on them (I have no idea what scratched them). 

My biggest issue is their limited top opening. It's pain to work inside them. I once had to catch a fish and wanted to smash my tank  If I need another tank, I'll buy a high quality rimless glass tank. Good luck!


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

I contacted my local LFS. Their pricing for purchase and delivery of a tank is the same as the online retailers, only they've been working with their tank manufacturer 15 years! And each tank has a lifetime warranty. To help support my local LFS, I think I'll be going with them.

Guy seems to be trying to convince me to go with glass, depending on the place we get, I might just do that. Going to see if I can see the tanks in person first.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

> Guy seems to be trying to convince me to go with glass.


You can trust him on that.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

you could go with glass and save the hassle of trying not to scratch it... and use the savings to get a high clarity front panel?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a Clear 4 Life 90gal. and it has heater holes on both sides and plenty of room to get into the tank and work. There is pros and cons to having acrylic tanks. I have put a couple of scratches in it from the flourite sand getting into my algae pad, but after that I was a little more careful when cleaning the tank. Having a 4 year old in the house with a tank with such a large amount of water was the reason I went the acrylic route. You will just have to weigh the pros and cons of acrylic vs. glass and choose which works best for you. I'm very happy with the Clear 4 Life tank so far and I have a little piece of mind knowing that a flying toy isn't going to result in 90 gal. of water in my living room.


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

ua hua,
If you get a chance, can you take a snapshot of the top of your tank and post it?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I will try to post some pictures tonight when I get off work.


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Appreciate it!


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is the pictures of the top of the tank.


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

awesome thanks a lot! That's a good deal more space then mine has.


----------

